# Where to buy a dishdasha in Dubai?



## mikeschneider977 (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone recommend where to get a good quality dishdasha in Dubai? I tried Carrefour, but the ones there don't look very nice, and they don't have child sizes as well. I need one for myself and my 2 boys, who want to wear one to school for the UAE National Day in December. I wouldn't like to overpay for it, though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You get what you pay for when it comes to kandoras. 

Go to a proper shop, get fitted so that the sleeves fall correctly and are not too tight or too wide, as well as the length and the width. A well fitted Kandora looks much better then an off the rack one. The material really makes the difference. If it is a cheaper material, it will not clean well and will not fall right. You can go to any of the major shopping centers or to the textile souk to have them custom made with material you choose. They will range from 400 to 600 dirhams on average for one, nicer ones a bit more. Usually from time fitted until done is 3 to 4 days it seems. You can go to many of the shops to in satwa/karama to pick a ready made cheap one, as well as there are places there who will custom fit the off the rack ones for still a decent enough price. If you just want a throw away cheap one, then head to carrefour/geant.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a place, inbetween the Emirates Post and Mall of the Emirates (nr the pizza place)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Upstairs at Union Co-op at Safa Park.


----------

